# Love Manor 2007



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

This year, we went with a very elegant, macabre look. We held our annual Love Manor costume party on Saturday. The turnout for both the guests and trick o' treaters Halloween night was very minimal due to the fires here in Southern California. All of last week, nothing could be done. It was hard to even breath outside. However, that didn't stop us! The amount of supportive responses we received were very inspiring. Enjoy the photos! Posted some photos (not all yet, still uploading some) on Flickr. Also linked to in the gallery section on www.LoveManor.com so check it out, or click below!




























More Photos - Click Here!

(Don't forget to sign the guestbook at www.LoveManor.com - Thanks! :jol: )


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Someone has some serious photography skills. Very nice.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Someone has some serious photography skills. Very nice.


Realy so. i agree. very nice haunt and great photos.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks to have a very focused theme... everything in the right place. great job JohnnyL


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Always a treat to look at your photos


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very impressive all the way around.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Great display, I agree, the photography and especially the lighting were superb!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone! I really appreciate the responses/comments. I was outside for hours taking photos, sometimes 10 of the same thing just to be sure I got "the shot". 

Couple more favs:


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks hauntedeve! I can't tell you how much I drool over your display, it's one of my favorites!

I would really like opening up a bakery/coffee shop one day as a branch of my business. Would be a lot of fun and a great way to showcase some stuff.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Wow! Super Wow, now I am speechless


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you have such a way with the lighting and placement that it brings my head to how I see halloween


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice visual....I want to walk through your house and yard.

Oh, and judging by the skeletons...that buffet REALLY is to die for. YUM!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Really very, very nice JohnnyL. Your photos are teriffic.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Terrific shots! I take hundreds of shots, too. 

The manifestation of your theme is really top notch.

(Can I have the Witches' Cabinet? It rocks.)


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Johnny, that is some of the best haunt photography I have ever seen. I am thinking about starting a Halloween party next year, and your photos are definitely inspiring. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you everyone! I've still got some more that need to be added, going to be a busy weekend! 

Glad everyone is liking the photos, I too am stunned that they came out the way they did.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Great lighting. I wish I could take pictures like that.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

All I did was play around with the camera, I've had it for a couple of years now. I spent 18 bucks at Wal*Mart for a tripod, it helps a bunch! Especially with long-exposure shots.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks beelce!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm with everybody else. 

The props and theme are great. But, damn son, you should be a professional photographer. 

Excellent.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks slimy, guess playing around with the camera paid off!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

As your shots prove JohnnyL, a tripod is a must as well as having manual control over your settings. I was surprised to see you took those pictures with a Canon PowerShot A85. You should look into getting a digital SLR. That will open up a whole new creative world for you with interchangeable lenses, filters, and complete manual control over the settings. You've got the eye for composition.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll definitely look into that as my next camera, I appreciate the suggestion! I've always admired your shots.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love your haunt johnny. YOu have done an excelllent job.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Turtle!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Excellent in every aspect! The props are great and the lighting is perfect. Even your fog behaves well for you!

Very nice job...I'm jealous of your display...and your photography skills!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks kerry! Yes, the fog definitely behaved. Next year... MORE MORE MORE!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

No need to thank me for my comments. I call them as I see them. 

I can't imagine much more that could be added to your display...but since you've inspired me with your photos, would you care to share any plans for next year with us if you have any yet?

Also, what do you use to hide your spotlights? Do you use a stake mounted spot or something more elaborate?

Again...thanks for posting your display on here.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Plans next year are still being drawn out.

As for the spots, they stake into the ground and then I use silk vines and plants to camouflage them. I'll even use small broken tombstones in front of electrical things such as fog machines and lighting.


----------

